# recommended canister filter for 20g long?



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Sunsun/perfect/grech 302

Search 3-stage canister filter on ebay, theyre white. There's a USA seller around and you won't be disappointed by the filter in the slightest


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HolyAngel said:


> Sunsun/perfect/grech 302
> 
> Search 3-stage canister filter on ebay, theyre white. There's a USA seller around and you won't be disappointed by the filter in the slightest


this?

ebay item: 160404927985


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Search through ebay for deals. You might be able to score an Eheim for under a $100. I got a brand new Eheim Ecco 2232 for $65 including shipping. 

Shop around.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

what sort of flow rate do i need to be looking at for a 20g? i notice that most of these canister filters are rated at a lot more than "for a 20g tank" like this perfect 302 is rated for 100g tank
the Eheim 2213 rated for a 66g tank seems to be a better option


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Don't trust the tank size recommendations without flow data as backup. Shoot for between 5x to 10x tank volume in rated flow. Most filter and pump companies publish data in unrealistic conditions. For example, a canister with no media and no hoses... add in some half-plugged media and six to ten feet of hose and the flow may be reduced by half from the rating.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

type "aquatop canister filter" into [Ebay Link Removed] i saw one with a ~300 gph for 30$. they go all the way up to like 500gph for about 60-80$. sunsun and aquatop are the same thing with a different name, but it doesn't hurt to look for better prices under a different name.

rena xp filters are good too. i got one used for 40$.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with cggor, just as an example, I am running a 2215 on my 20g long. I have and sun sun and they work excellent. I would recommend that if you don't want to spend a lot, but also shop around.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to be adding a cannister to my 20long. I have a fluval 305 that I take off another tank and then put a 404 in its place, if it stopped leaking. If not, I have some whose is going to sell a 2213 cheap to me. My only problem is finding somewhere to put the canister. My tank is on top of my desk and there isn't anywhere except down on the floor and then that's a good distance down.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I got a XP1 on mine and it's perfect!


----------



## Centurion (Jun 5, 2011)

The Finnex PX-360 is a capable little canister. It's rated for 96gph, but doesn't offer high head pressure. It practically created a vortex in the 5g I bought it for and seems to do well in the 20g tall it ended up on. It retails for $40.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 on the XP1, more than enough and solit built


----------



## jhunt (May 7, 2010)

I run a XP2 on a 26 bowfront, love it.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a SunSun 302 on my 20g long with a Rex Griggs Reactor inline and the flow is great. Even with every tray stuffed with filter floss. You can't beat the price. I have owned mine for over a year now with no problems.


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

Another vote for the SunSun 302. I have it on a 29g and love it.


----------



## Mimsy (Jul 8, 2011)

http://truaqua.com/aquarium-canister-filters.html They also sell through Amazon.


----------

